# Boarded by the Coast Guard yesterday



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I was boarded by the Coast Guard out in the Pensacola Pass yesterday. It seemed like all went well but one thing was disturbing. They asked if I had any weapons and I told them yes. They then came on board and took my pistol, unloaded it and took it with the ammo and magazine onto their boat. They then asked for a picture ID and my boat registration. They looked like they were entering some data into a console they had on their boat and I asked them if they were recording any information about my pistol and they told me "no". They said they only took possession of the pistol for their protection.

Has anyone else had a similar experience? Was this a legitimate action on their part?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like the fact that they treat you like a criminal because you have a firearm on the boat. Count my lifejackets and make sure my registration is good, other than that, mind your damn business!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I don't like the fact that they treat you like a criminal because you have a firearm on the boat. Count my lifejackets and make sure my registration is good, other than that, mind your damn business!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


How is taking your gun during a stop treating you like a criminal? What's a criminal look like anyways? Guess they should have known by just your good looks you weren't a killer? :thumbup:


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree and disagree with them taking your pistol. Just like if you are pulled over in a car, you are obligated to tell the officer that you have a pistol. Chances are he will ask you where it is, and if it is within reaching distance, may take possession of it for the duration of the stop. If your pistol was not in your immediate area, I say that it could have safely been left alone, and they may have told you to step to one side of the boat. After doing law enforcement for longer than a week, you learn to not trust anyone. It's not that they consider you a criminal or look down on you for carrying a firearm, they just don't want to take any chances of taking a round to the back of their head as they bid you farewell.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*gun on boat*

I have a question maybe some one can answer. If you have a firearm on board IE shotgun in a duck boat etc. must you annonce the presence of the firearm the same as you are suposed to do with a CCP when pulled over on the highway?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds pretty standard ops to me. 

I've seen them unload a gun and set it on the owners console then go about the inspection before but if I'm digging through some dude's boat, I want his gun as far away from him as possible. 

The CG doesn't know if you're some average Joe angler or a well-disguised drug runner but they have to prepare for the worst and hope for the best when they step on your boat.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are clearly hunting, I would think that it was understood that there was at least a shotgun on board. Also, you don't have to have a permit to be in possession of a shotgun or rifle, but you do to have a pistol. That is the reason for announcing that you have a pistol in your vehicle/possession.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

timekiller said:


> I agree and disagree with them taking your pistol. Just like if you are pulled over in a car, you are obligated to tell the officer that you have a pistol. Chances are he will ask you where it is, and if it is within reaching distance, may take possession of it for the duration of the stop. If your pistol was not in your immediate area, I say that it could have safely been left alone, and they may have told you to step to one side of the boat. After doing law enforcement for longer than a week, you learn to not trust anyone. It's not that they consider you a criminal or look down on you for carrying a firearm, they just don't want to take any chances of taking a round to the back of their head as they bid you farewell.


Jon, this is more of the response I should have had. I'm just not really a fan of the way the Coastguard treats you when they stop you. I'm bitter, not gonna lie.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Still doesn't give them the right to take your gun does it? Simple stop, I'm doing nothing wrong, check my gear be on your way. 

Do you have to give your gun to law enforcement when they ask? 

I don't think you do but I could be wrong.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They didn't take your gun. They relocated it for their protection. 

Also, the Coasties are not LEO, they're a branch of the military and I think they get their own set of rules.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Seriously though, how many criminals are going to say "yes I have a weapon near/on me" when asked by authorities??


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm bitter, not gonna lie.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


I'm good with that...Personally I've never had a bad experience with the guys, but I'm not so nieve to think there aren't bad apples everywhere...:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Seriously though, how many criminals are going to say "yes I have a weapon near/on me" when asked by authorities??


Good point, on the same hand though if he had said no, and they find a gun .... better pack a lunch cause you're gonna be there for a while.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Seriously though, how many criminals are going to say "yes I have a weapon near/on me" when asked by authorities??


It's not the answer to the question so much as it is the reaction they are looking for...and you would be shocked how many criminals will tell the truth...


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> They didn't take your gun. They relocated it for their protection.
> 
> Also, the Coasties are not LEO, they're a branch of the military and I think they get their own set of rules.


Lol, I love semantics. 

I'm sure they can only get you for breaking state laws in state waters and get you federally if you're military or on military property. 
Only dealt with coasties once and it was not bad.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a difficult situation. They are Law Enforcement and I don't know any law enforcement personnel that are going to let you hold onto a firearm while they do their legal checks of you. You might be a great guy, but remember, they don't know you but you know them or at least what they represent. If you are a wanted individual that is hell bent on staying free and know that they are about to discover who you are or what illegal stuff you might be hiding, and you have 1 minute to plan what you are about to do.....well you get the point. I guess I would put myself in their shoes and then ask myself if I would have secured the gun. The answer is yes. As far as taking it in the cabin and doing whatever, I don't have an answer for that. Like I said, its just a difficult situation. I mean Law enforcement seems to be gettin shot or shot at every day in this country. I'm to the point that if I get pulled over I'm sticking my open hands out the window.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

IDK. I understand that they are in a tight spot however I don't know them either. I just see it more of a power trip for a LEO to come up to me and say I need your weapon. You're allowed to open carry when hunting and fishing so why do you need to take my gun? I'll put it where you can see it, I won't make any sudden moves but if I don't want your grubby fingers on my gun you need more than "it's for my protection" because it is MY protection. They still have their guns and their partner on the boat has theirs as well.

I guess I'm saying they didn't need to take the gun onto their boat and make it look like they were doing something specifically with the weapon.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

I am checked by law enforcement at least once each hunting season. The fish and wildlife guys never have asked me to unload or take possession of my rifle or shotgun.

By the way, the Coast Guard personnel who stopped me were very nice and pleasant. We had a friendly chat and so forth. I just wasn't sure if this thing about taking my pistol from my boat was legitimate.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

In Florida you do not have to disclose that you have a weapon onboard or on your person, pistol or long gun. But if they ask, you better be truthful.
Any LEO will advise that it is in your best interest to let them know even if they do not ask.
As long as the weapon is not on your person, concealed, you do not need a CWL either. 
They ran your registration and drivers license (if that was your I.D.) for warrants, etc.
Your registration to see if you have been given a ticket for anything prior, warnings, etc.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

romadfishrman said:


> Still doesn't give them the right to take your gun does it? Simple stop, I'm doing nothing wrong, check my gear be on your way.
> 
> Do you have to give your gun to law enforcement when they ask?
> 
> I don't think you do but I could be wrong.


Great argument. Let me counter with this what if...
LEO: Are there any weapons (insert place here)?
You: Yes, I have a pistol in the (insert location here).
LEO: Step over here sir/maam, so I can retrieve your pistol for both of our protection.
You: I do not submit to any searches of me or my property and I refuse to let you retrieve my weapon, but here is my identification and CCW permit. (use caution with this, as it could lead to problems with certain LEOs)
LEO: (After making you wait for a long period of time) Sir/maam please sign these tickets for (whatever reason) and you are free to go. 

Coming from an LEO standpoint, respect and cooperation goes a long way. If you are cooperative and don't get lippy with the police, chances are things will go smoother for you in the long run. Not to mention that there are some bad eggs out there, that if you tell them you refuse to do something, they will probably flip their lid and you will wind up in handcuffs. My question is this, if you don't have anything to hide, why be uncooperative?


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

got boarded last year, asked about guns told them there were 2 aboard, we told them where they were at, they had hands on them, put them back, finished their business, got back in their boat, then left. I didn't give it an ounce of thought, figured I would want to know about weapons on a boat I was boarding


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> They didn't take your gun. They relocated it for their protection.
> 
> Also, the Coasties are not LEO, they're a branch of the military and I think they get their own set of rules.


U.S. Coast Guard is under Department of Homeland Security. Prior to that, they were under Department of Justice. They are not military in a war fighting sense, although they have participated in wars under Navy Flag during WWII and Vietnam. 

They are Law Enforcement and have both State and Federal Jurisdiction. They also have international jurisdiction and are the lead agency for pollution violations and life saving. 

When I was in the Navy doing counter narcotics mission, we had a CG LEO Det come aboard. I would fly my helicopter out and find a drug runner, as soon as they were spotted, the navy ship and my helicopter would come under USCG and Joint Inter-Agency Task Force Flag and we would support the law enforcement operation until turning over the runners, boat and dope to DEA or other participating element of the task force. Once we got the runner to stop, the LEO Det would do the final end game and make the arrest. They were well trained in close quarter shooting and had the weapons to do it very well. 

I also wrote the tactical documents that ultimately led to the USCG adopting snipers to disable the go fast engines. As a subject matter expert, I assisted the USCG is standing HITRON squardons in Jacksonville and Miami. Because of their jurisdiction, they can shoot at civilians. It is against International Law for Military to shoot at non-combatants. It is a war crime.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

timekiller said:


> I agree and disagree with them taking your pistol. Just like if you are pulled over in a car, you are obligated to tell the officer that you have a pistol. Chances are he will ask you where it is, and if it is within reaching distance, may take possession of it for the duration of the stop. If your pistol was not in your immediate area, I say that it could have safely been left alone, and they may have told you to step to one side of the boat. After doing law enforcement for longer than a week, you learn to not trust anyone. It's not that they consider you a criminal or look down on you for carrying a firearm, they just don't want to take any chances of taking a round to the back of their head as they bid you farewell.


In Florida you're not "obligated" to tell the officer anything about you having a gun in your vehicle if stopped..


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I stand corrected. I was stating Alabama law, I do not know much of FL law.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's all good, didn't even notice you were in AL. Just can't stand the way the laws get twisted around.. lol


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

So what happens if you refuse to surrender a legally carried weapon?

Not all cops are good either. Just because they have a certain job doesn't mean I trust them. I.E. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Patriot said:


> U.S. Coast Guard is under Department of Homeland Security. Prior to that, they were under Department of Justice. They are not military in a war fighting sense, although they have participated in wars under Navy Flag during WWII and Vietnam.
> 
> They are Law Enforcement and have both State and Federal Jurisdiction. They also have international jurisdiction and are the lead agency for pollution violations and life saving.
> 
> ...



I'm going to defer to the subject matter expert. I think we've found one.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

timekiller said:


> Great argument. Let me counter with this what if...
> LEO: Are there any weapons (insert place here)?
> You: Yes, I have a pistol in the (insert location here).
> LEO: Step over here sir/maam, so I can retrieve your pistol for both of our protection.
> ...


I believe their response at that point is to draw down on you and order-escort you into port. Where you will be detained for hours until they have a search warrant to present to you.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not saying I would be uncooperative, I'm saying I don't like the idea of another person taking my gun away from me when I've done nothing wrong. If an officer asked me if I had a weapon of course I would be truthful but I would be pretty sore if he told me I had to hand him my weapon for no apparent reason. Is that legal for them to take a weapon away from a law abiding citizen when they haven't done anything? Which by the way would bring up another little gem of a topic, unlawful search and seizure of vessels!

BTW, this is a good thread. I like seeing other peoples view points on this. Sorry you're bitter over it but I would be too.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> I'm not saying I would be uncooperative, I'm saying I don't like the idea of another person taking my gun away from me when I've done nothing wrong. If an officer asked me if I had a weapon of course I would be truthful but I would be pretty sore if he told me I had to hand him my weapon for no apparent reason. Is that legal for them to take a weapon away from a law abiding citizen when they haven't done anything? Which by the way would bring up another little gem of a topic, unlawful search and seizure of vessels!
> 
> BTW, this is a good thread. I like seeing other peoples view points on this. Sorry you're bitter over it but I would be too.


Just curious, how are they to distinguish whether the person they are talking to, you, me or anyone else is the good guy or the bad guy? How would you handle it? Would you assume all that you run into are good people? Nothing to hide? Perfectly innocent law abiding citizens? Or would you err to the side of caution and not be a statisitic???


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

romadfishrman said:


> I'm not saying I would be uncooperative, I'm saying I don't like the idea of another person taking my gun away from me when I've done nothing wrong. If an officer asked me if I had a weapon of course I would be truthful but I would be pretty sore if he told me I had to hand him my weapon for no apparent reason. Is that legal for them to take a weapon away from a law abiding citizen when they haven't done anything? Which by the way would bring up another little gem of a topic, unlawful search and seizure of vessels!
> 
> BTW, this is a good thread. I like seeing other peoples view points on this. Sorry you're bitter over it but I would be too.


Assuming innocence will get them shot, not assuming anything and treating everyone the same(take their firearms), could save their lives.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Just curious, how are they to distinguish whether the person they are talking to, you, me or anyone else is the good guy or the bad guy? How would you handle it? Would you assume all that you run into are good people? Nothing to hide? Perfectly innocent law abiding citizens? Or would you err to the side of caution and not be a statisitic???


You can't treat everybody like criminals. You are in a position to use the force needed to control the situation. You as an LEO have the training. This is no different then the military. I can't shoot people in downtown Iraq just because they have a gun. They have to show intent, ROE point it at me. You can't treat people that aren't breaking the law like a criminal. May sound terrible, and it definitely doesn't protect the military personnel like it should, but it allows the majority of the populace that just want to live their lives do so without being afraid to do just that. 
This is where that whole unlawful search and seizure gets mucked up. They can board your boat for no reason what-so-ever. Never really understood how this is legal by the way. Last time I checked, the LEO's don't run up to a house because they "feel" like going in because they have a "hunch". You and I are allowed to have privacy....again another can O'worms, for another thread "patriot act", and the LEO have to have a reason, and a warrant signed by a judge to go in. Unless of course you invite them in. If you are a LEO you volunteered for the job and you are probably going to be on edge if and when you see a gun, however, because you are a trained professional you are required to have the mindset and maturity to not break any laws because you're nervous. Can't just draw down on a guy walking on the sidewalk because you think he has a gun in his pocket. Also, a gun is less dangerous than a knife when in a close proximity situation like on a boat. Did they take your knife/knives off the deck as well?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Assuming innocence will get them shot, not assuming anything and treating everyone the same(take their firearms), could save their lives.


This would be true if they were investigating you or watching you do something suspicious or illegal. 
IF you're acting strangely, body language is hostile, nervousness, whatever, they are trained to observe these types of things and they act accordingly. 
This wasn't the case this was a random check, probably for safety or whatever excuse they use. So yes, they should think your innocent, innocent until proven guilty. 
Just wondering if any of these responses are from LEO's?:thumbup:


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

And don't get me wrong. If an officer looks nervous because I have a gun and asks me to step away or asks me to do something that will help him/her feel more comfortable, "I will". I just don't like the idea of anybody telling me they need to take my gun and walk away with it for their safety or others when there's no justifiable reason.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

romadfishrman said:


> This would be true if they were investigating you or watching you do something suspicious or illegal.
> IF you're acting strangely, body language is hostile, nervousness, whatever, they are trained to observe these types of things and they act accordingly.
> This wasn't the case this was a random check, probably for safety or whatever excuse they use. So yes, they should think your innocent, innocent until proven guilty.
> Just wondering if any of these responses are from LEO's?:thumbup:


When they pull you over in your car, what is the first thing they ask you? They ask you if you have any weapons. Let me guess, it's none of their business to know whether or not you have a firearm? It's a heck of a lot easier for 4 people standing up on a boat to quickly access a firearm and have access to a LEO than it is for someone sitting down, that isn't in constant contact with the LEO that has stopped them. It's a safety precaution for them, and it's one that you are gonna have to get over. Would you feel better if they let you keep your handgun and kept someone on the 50 cal upfront? I hate to call someone out I don't know, but you're just looking for drama and stirring the pot.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> This is no different then the military.


Actually Local Law Enfocement and the Military are two different worlds all together. Ask any military retiree who is now local law enforcement.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmm, a lot of mental ambiguation here.....what if this, what if that?

what if they asked where your weapons are and then asked you to step away from that area?

what if at the same time you supplied you're CCP?

Even If you don't have a CCP, as i understand it, you are allowed to carry openly while you are fishing and hunting, and I see no reason why you couldn't have a gun in your tackle box or console either...and ... even with out a ccp as it is a personal conveyance you are allowed to have loaded weapons in that personal conveyance as well.... your boat, your truck, your house, your camper, etc.

Me personally, i would tell them I have a weapon, i would tell them where it is, I would tell them I have CCP and produce it for them if needed, and I would tell them they are free to view/inspect the weapon if they wish, BUT, it must be returned to me before they leave.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> When they pull you over in your car, what is the first thing they ask you? They ask you if you have any weapons. Let me guess, it's none of their business to know whether or not you have a firearm? It's a heck of a lot easier for 4 people standing up on a boat to quickly access a firearm and have access to a LEO than it is for someone sitting down, that isn't in constant contact with the LEO that has stopped them. It's a safety precaution for them, and it's one that you are gonna have to get over. Would you feel better if they let you keep your handgun and kept someone on the 50 cal upfront? I hate to call someone out I don't know, but you're just looking for drama and stirring the pot.


Lol you must be one shady looking fella!  I only say this because when I get pulled over, on the rare occasion, the first thing they ask me is "do you know why I pulled you over?" Which I reply politely and respectfully" because I was-insert law I broke- sir" them it's license registration they input data an send me with a slap on the wrist or a ticket. 

And I know the military and LEO are different but from talking with some of my LEO buddies there are a lot of similarities.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

romadfishrman said:


> Just wondering if any of these responses are from LEO's?:thumbup:


Yes several have replied.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Why dont you just call the cg station and ask to talk to the officer in charge? 453-8282

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Joe Z is right!*

They are always going to ask about firearms first that the CG way of conducting business. Identification will be second and how many are on board will be third. If you are a private vessel you have the right down here (but not in many northern states) to have personal protection on your vessel. They do this for their protection but in training especially with the young guys (who are SO PROUD to let you see that Glock on their hip) and act like they are so superior to you so as to diffuse any situation they might encounter! The fact they removed the firearm from your possession during the boarding is status quo. This is the way they are trained and for a weekend boater especially with wife and kids it can be frightening and to be truthful if you tell them you have arms on board thats what they want you to think!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Another twist if stopped.*

I have had a ccl since I was 21 years old and that is many more years than I will admit. I started a long time ago putting my ccl and my drivers license readily visible when I open my wallet. Through the years I have been held up at roadblocks at night during the holidays and when I open my wallet to extract my license the officer usually sees my ccl and immediately asks where my weapon is. I tell him the glove box and he asks what it is and we have had conversations on the side of the road about capacity,calibers etc to the point the car behind me blows his horn (stupid thing to do) and the officer tells me goodnight and says the guy behind me won't have such an enjoyable stop!:no:
If you aren't doing anything thing wrong and you possess the CCL just think the car behind you or in front may belong to a punk with a record and they may get him and the weapon!:yes:


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

My two cents and it's probably worth less. Yes absolutely I believe in the second amendment and the right to bear arms and keep them legally on your person BUT I still do not see the need to carry one on my boat while fishing the gulf of mexico. It seems unnecessary. Unless your one of those fish jerks that feels like you own the ocean and fishing spots and need to talk trash and say you have a gun when someone comes near your precious public fishing spot. The coast guard I feel was protecting themselves, Ted Bundy looked like a normal guy too.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> You can't treat everybody like criminals. You are in a position to use the force needed to control the situation. You as an LEO have the training. This is no different then the military. I can't shoot people in downtown Iraq just because they have a gun. They have to show intent, ROE point it at me. You can't treat people that aren't breaking the law like a criminal. May sound terrible, and it definitely doesn't protect the military personnel like it should, but it allows the majority of the populace that just want to live their lives do so without being afraid to do just that.
> This is where that whole unlawful search and seizure gets mucked up. They can board your boat for no reason what-so-ever. Never really understood how this is legal by the way. Last time I checked, the LEO's don't run up to a house because they "feel" like going in because they have a "hunch". You and I are allowed to have privacy....again another can O'worms, for another thread "patriot act", and the LEO have to have a reason, and a warrant signed by a judge to go in. Unless of course you invite them in. If you are a LEO you volunteered for the job and you are probably going to be on edge if and when you see
> a gun, however, because you are a trained professional you are required to have the mindset and maturity to not break any laws because you're nervous. Can't just draw down on a guy walking on the sidewalk because you think he has a gun in his pocket. Also, a gun is less dangerous than a knife when in a close proximity situation like on a boat. Did they take your knife/knives off the deck as well?


The water is a public place governed by laws other than the ones that cover your own private dwelling. That's how they do it. What did this hurt other than your feelings? They may have checked the gun to see if it was stolen as well. Escambia County alone had well over 1000 guns stolen in 2012. That's just one county in the whole US. They know these things and know its epidemic here.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the phone number but I don't have a need to call them. Im leaving in a few months and I'm sure the laws and the way the LEOs operate will be different when i return. 
Don't get upset with me. The OP was/is a lil butt hurt that somebody came on his boat and took his gun away and brought it aboard his vessel, for no reason other than it scared the coastie. He also made the OP think he was being investigated for something without tellin him. I would feel pretty helpless and pissed off. That's we're I'm coming from. I understand that police officers have to protect themselves but they can't just take a dudes gun because they want to. Perils of the job. Don't like it don't volunteer. You can't treat 99% of the people like assholes because you're afraid of the 1%. Your a sheepdog protect the flock kill the wolf. That's a good read by the way if you haven't read that. 

And you're right maybe I did stir the pot a Lil but I doubt anybody would've felt happy had this situation occurred to them.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm. I just don't get why people think they need to carry everywhere just because they can, and then complain when a LEO inquires and temporarily ensures the weapon is controlled for their personal safety. They too have a constitutional right to be safe. 

I have always been respectful to LEO. I am higher educated and make lots more money than them, but I also understand that a society needs boundaries and rules. Otherwise, we can all just start acting like the savages in our country and all over the world.

I have been shot at by combatants and compared to that, my biggest fear is coming across a drunk boater in the panhandle who also has a firearm and has a "firearm endowed set of balls and attitude." The drunk boater is bad enough,....

.Let the LEO do their job and be a cooperative citizen that abide by the law. That way they can focus on the savages.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> ambiguation



Holy shit, Jeff! Best word usage on the PFF in a long damn time.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

capt mike said:


> Joe Z is right



This is a first. I've been on here for a while and I can never recall this being said before.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm.....


In case someone tries to pirate your vessel in Bayou Chico.... 

I'm being completely serious.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm. I just don't get why people think they need to carry everywhere just because they can, and then complain when a LEO inquires and temporarily ensures the weapon is controlled for their personal safety. They too have a constitutional right to be safe.
> 
> I have always been respectful to LEO. I am higher educated and make lots more money than them, but I also understand that a society needs boundaries and rules. Otherwise, we can all just start acting like the savages in our country and all over the world.
> 
> ...



There are pirates on Bayou Chico. I wish I was joking.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> In case someone tries to pirate your vessel in Bayou Chico....
> 
> I'm being completely serious.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



Hey!!!!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!


Said pirate was fouled up like a snake in a weed eater...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm. I just don't get why people think they need to carry everywhere just because they can, and then complain when a LEO inquires and temporarily ensures the weapon is controlled for their personal safety. They too have a constitutional right to be safe.
> 
> I have always been respectful to LEO. I am higher educated and make lots more money than them, but I also understand that a society needs boundaries and rules. Otherwise, we can all just start acting like the savages in our country and all over the world.
> 
> ...


Maybe not on the water but you do have to come back to land and for most that means boat ramps. Early mornings and after dark, most are deserted and not well lit. Also a few aren't in the best parts of town...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did I mention bayou Chico pirates?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm. I just don't get why people think they need to carry everywhere just because they can, and then complain when a LEO inquires and temporarily ensures the weapon is controlled for their personal safety. They too have a constitutional right to be safe.
> 
> I have always been respectful to LEO. I am higher educated and make lots more money than them, but I also understand that a society needs boundaries and rules. Otherwise, we can all just start acting like the savages in our country and all over the world.
> 
> ...



It's your choice wether you carry or not. If you go through the hassle of getting a ccw then why wouldn't you carry? How many officers do you know that don't carry at all times?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

John B. said:


> Said pirate was fouled up like a snake in a weed eater...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Haha


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard something about pirates. Bayou ... Bayou Chi ... Bayou Chico was it?


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Well guys as the OP I say thanks for your input. My take is that it was not unusual for the Coasties to take my pistol while doing what they referred to as a safety check. I will also say that I have my pistol with me at all times unless it is locked up. I will also say that like another poster, I too have been shot at in the past: while in the army and once during a store robbery. I consider it a priviledge to be able to carry and know from experience that you never know when trouble will strike. I face the same dangers that law enforcement face but they usually get there after the fact. Good luck befalls those who are prepared.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Man I've fished bayou chico a bunch and I've yet to see joeZ the so called pirate yet. Man I must be missing a show.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways.


What about going to and from? What about maybe confronting an intruder upon arrival home? Is the firearm safer on the hip of the licensed holder or left in the vehicle? By your own reasoning, a CHL holder's gun is perfectly safe on their hip while boating. Can you say the same about items left in vehicles at the boat ramp?

Oh yeah, and if the boat goes down, one might want a little extra shark protection.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I can see your points about putting in or out in the dark in a bad part of town. I also see your point if you are driving through or live in an area that has criminal activity and violence. 

I just kinda put it out there because I have never felt that much of a need to arm myself because I felt threatened around our waterways. I also stay away from bad areas as much as possible. 

My real point was to support LEO doing their job, and for folks to be part of the solution.....there are enough problems out there already. 

Peace out.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Patriot said:


> I can see your points about putting in or out in the dark in a bad part of town. I also see your point if you are driving through or live in an area that has criminal activity and violence.
> 
> I just kinda put it out there because I have never felt that much of a need to arm myself because I felt threatened around our waterways. I also stay away from bad areas as much as possible.
> 
> ...


I understand and agree with LEOs disarming citizens temporarily for officer safety during a stop. The courts are clear that is may be done without probable cause. However, any other steps such as running a check on the firearm to see if it is stolen or recording the serial number is a serious and illegal invasion of privacy unless probable cause can be articulated.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

MathGeek said:


> However, any other steps such as running a check on the firearm to see if it is stolen or recording the serial number is a serious and illegal invasion of privacy unless probable cause can be articulated.


 ==============================================
So tell me, how would running a gun serial # be any different than a LEO running your tag # while sitting at an intersection, or running your D.L. # through the computer at a checkpoint ?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

Did you receive a USCG Boarding Report? This thread spooled about temporarily removing your firearm for USCG & your safety, but you never mentioned a report other than their professionalism, and 'chat.'

Sure others might be interested in that process that may have not had the pleasure of these volunteers performing their duties?

Thanks.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

What a two edged sword. We bitch that law enforcement is not there to protect our property 24 hours a day, and then we bitch when they are trying to do the job we are paying them to do. For them to reduce the risk to themselves they are forced to take certain actions, such as putting your firearm out of you reach. If they didn't do so and were shot because of their failure to use due dilegence, you would then call them supid. we can't have it but ways. Instead of compaining about law enforcement doing their job, complain about the crimnals the have caused law enforcement to put these procedures in place. Sorry, but thet inconvenienced you for a few minutes to make this a safer place. GET OVER IT!!!. IT'S A VERY SMALL PRICE TO PAY.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to point out that a LEO pulling you over in a car for a moving violation and the Coasties stopping you for a safety check are 2 COMPLETELY different things. In the former they saw you do something against the law and have cause to stop you, in the latter they do not. So I agree, there is no reason for the Coasties or any LEOs to be able to disarm you if they have no cause other than a safety check. If they are not comfortable doing a safety check with you armed, then they should just not do the safety check. Now if the Coasties witnessed you do something illegal, that is completely different.

This would be like a Sheriff pulling you over because you like you have a gun in your car, asking if you have one, and then putting you in hand cuffs because you refused a search.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Perhaps the policy to remove a weapon from a stopped vessel depends on vessel size.
Or configuration or amount of people onboard stopped vessel.
Maybe if the vessel size, layout, etc. is big enough, they ask you to step away from the weapons location. After they confirm where it is.
I imagine there is some policy to put "x" feet in between weapons and persons onboard.
If there is not enough, it goes onboard the CG vessel.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Perhaps the policy to remove a weapon from a stopped vessel depends on vessel size.
> Or configuration or amount of people onboard stopped vessel.
> Maybe if the vessel size, layout, etc. is big enough, they ask you to step away from the weapons location. After they confirm where it is.
> I imagine there is some policy to put "x" feet in between weapons and persons onboard.
> If there is not enough, it goes onboard the CG vessel.


I would agree, except for as mentioned before, did they ask for knives also? I would have probably 10+ knives aboard a boat while fishing offshore and for them to ask for them while doing a safety check would make as much sense as asking for guns, because as said knives are just as or more deadly in close quarters than a gun.

If they are not asking for knives and all weapons, they are simply "fishing" for something illegal if they just ask for guns..


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If they asked for weapons and you do not disclose the knives....................
your the one in trouble for not disclosing the knives onboard.

I would hope that standard fillet type knives onboard would not ruffle their feathers.
But finding undisclosed swords, daggers and Bowie knives might not go over so well.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> If they asked for weapons and you do not disclose the knives....................
> your the one in trouble for not disclosing the knives onboard.
> 
> I would hope that standard fillet type knives onboard would not ruffle their feathers.
> But finding undisclosed swords, daggers and Bowie knives might not go over so well.


I agree completely, but I am just saying that them taking a gun onto their boat while leaving a bunch of Filet knives right next to you is very very questionable. A filet knife is just as dangerous as any other cutting device, no matter the intended purpose.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ==============================================
> So tell me, how would running a gun serial # be any different than a LEO running your tag # while sitting at an intersection, or running your D.L. # through the computer at a checkpoint ?


Driving is a privilege and thus subject to these checks without probable cause.

The right to keep and bear arms is a right, thus invasion or privacy requires one to be able to articulate probable cause.

By your logic (failing to recognize the difference), what would stop LEOs from running full backgrounds on any prescriptions the passengers on your boat or in your car happen to have on them. I'm sure you'll be comfortable with them making sure those ED pills are really prescribed to you and that those BC pills are really prescribed to your 12 year old daughter. After all, no different than running a license plate #, right?

Let's not surrender our privacy rights regarding any and all possible computerized checks due to a faulty analogy with car registrations.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MathGeek said:


> Driving is a privilege and thus subject to these checks without probable cause.


Boats are different?? How so??


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Downtime2 said:


> Boats are different?? How so??


You have committed the strawman fallacy.

There was no assertion that the boat registration could not be checked. 

The assertion is that running checks on property aboard the boat is no more reasonable without articulating probable cause than running checks on property in a car.


----------



## steveo10683 (Feb 10, 2013)

I was stopped in my jon boat north of Quintette and had 2 loaded handguns the wardens kindly told us to show them and informed them that w/o a CWP we need to have them holstered and hooked on the outside of our pants so they would be visible. We obliged and kept on about our business. They did say we were lucky because some of the younger guys in the FWC would have probobaly given us hell and possible detained us for not having a CWP. As far as taking our firearms and entering them into a computer...nope


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The CG does not pull you over to preform a "safety check" Thats your inferance. They are inspecting you vessel to make sure your in compliance with all applicaple federal laws. Some of those laws include recreational boating safety items and equipnment. Some of those laws include oil pollution items. Some of those laws include evioremental laws. Some of those laws include customs laws. Some of those laws include fisheried enforcenment. There are many more federal and state laws which 14 USC 89 places on these folks. If you think there just safety checks.....you might want to get more famliliar with the laws.
About the gun. Officer safety is first and foremost in a boarding. All of a sudden they find a bunch of "filet and release" snapper that are talked about on here all the time. Now they have a pissed off fisherman with a gun.....They ask about a weapon, you said yes. They secured it, and you got it back. Its also not like around town where you can call for a back up and get it minutes. With all the debate about gun rights, which I support 100 percent, comes responsibility. I dont know if its a new policy to remove a gun from the vessel but time are changing. I normally put them in a locker and kept all the passengers away form it, but that was on the west coast where every salmon boat had a rifle on it. Knives are part of the territory and they know that. You should too.
Stay safe....
Billd


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have enjoyed this post and hope most of us get something positive from it. I was borded by the Coast Guard on 1/11/13 in the ICW at the mouth of Mobile Bay (Bon Secour Bay). The Boarding Party was very professional and courtious. I was impressed. We exchanged a few questions, after the paper work, like Who gets to drive the big Red Boat--who gets to ride Shotgun--Who gets to man the Front Mounted Automatic Gun and a few more. ( I have 7 Pictures at http://basstracker66.phanfare.com (On the Hunt--Day 11--1/11/13)of the Boat and CG members) I was glad to see them out and doing a good job. Great bunch of men. The Boarding Officer has a Rank of Bm3---My Military Service was Army and i dont know what Bm3 is---someone Please let me know----------Thanks---BT66


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

BM3 is a Boatswain Mate 3rd class. An E-4 in the enlisted in the enlisted system (E-1 to E-9). Probably a younger coastie with less than about 3 or 4 years in.

billd


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

It bothers me that USCG personel assume that they're in danger when they board my vessel. That said, the coastie doesn't know me from Adam's house cat. I would think that they would give a bit more leeway to the captain of a certified vessel, but the events of June 08 when that crackhead captain of a Destin boat attempted to run over our boat with 19 people onboard proves that not all of us are sane all of the time. They boarded us last April and I had my little pocket rocket there, I unloaded it and placed it on my cluttered dash. When they asked if I had weapons, I said, "one that I know of"... and they did just as they did with some of you other guys who had guns on your boat. And to anyone who says I don't need a gun on my vessel, I say, "tis better to have, than want."


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, I have been stoped 5 times in 20 years and have *NEVER *had a problem with any LEO. Told them about my gun, they saw it on the dash no problem. I always had all of the saftey gear and nothing to hide on my boat, Maybe I am just lucky.:whistling:
If yo think you have been treated wrong get a lawyer and fight it , other wise just have fun and go fishing.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

It is my understanding that a captain(lic. by the USCG,even 6 pak)can carry concealed on a charter vessel,CWP or not,correct?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Anybody that thinks LEOs, especially on the water, just want to violate folks rights, needs to go see a doctor. It's a freakin job and if they could they would be off that day. Get over it and quit whining. Had these guys got shot on the boat before you, then the question would be, why they didn't secure the gun. It's a job they are trained to do, and they know the laws and procedures. Quit being a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

DoneDeal2 said:


> It's a job they are trained to do, and they know the laws and procedures.


And we all know that the procedures of all federal agencies are in perfect compliance with the law, including the supreme law of the land (The Constitution).

We have nothing to fear in terms of federal agencies, under our esteemed Commander in Chief, ever violating the rights of gun owning citizens!

Such concerns can only be described as paranoia, and those who have nothing to hide have no legitimate reason to be concerned for their rights.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MathGeek said:


> By your logic (failing to recognize the difference), what would stop LEOs from running full backgrounds on any prescriptions the passengers on your boat or in your car happen to have on them. I'm sure you'll be comfortable with them making sure those ED pills are really prescribed to you and that those BC pills are really prescribed to your 12 year old daughter. After all, no different than running a license plate #, right?


LOVE it when someone acts like they know what they are talking about when they have no clue!!! I will let you figure out where that makes no sense :thumbsup:


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Some of the sea-lawyering on this thread is laughable.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

whalerjon said:


> Some of the sea-lawyering on this thread is laughable.


Please tell us what it is you are thinking is so laughable then.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

blkwtr said:


> I was boarded by the Coast Guard out in the Pensacola Pass yesterday. It seemed like all went well but one thing was disturbing. They asked if I had any weapons and I told them yes. They then came on board and took my pistol, unloaded it and took it with the ammo and magazine onto their boat. They then asked for a picture ID and my boat registration. They looked like they were entering some data into a console they had on their boat and I asked them if they were recording any information about my pistol and they told me "no". They said they only took possession of the pistol for their protection.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similar experience? Was this a legitimate action on their part?


I've been boarded twice in the last three days, which has never happened to me before here in three years. Having said that, I do not and will not ever carry a weapon on either of my boats. I don't personally see the point (unless piracy is an issue) of carrying a weapon on a fishing or pleasure craft. Corrosion, etc. is an issue and I am not worried about my safety.

Honestly, I have no issues with what they did (I was asked the same question twice) and, yes, I believe that it is legal. The CG is heavily armed for a reason. 

From their point of view, what if someone claims that their $800 pistol was stolen or damaged while being handled? What if a boat was carrying a weapon that had been used in a felony?

Just thoughts on a dreary day. The Bay and Big Sabine were hell today!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Anybody that thinks LEOs, especially on the water, just want to violate folks rights, needs to go see a doctor. It's a freakin job and if they could they would be off that day. Get over it and quit whining. Had these guys got shot on the boat before you, then the question would be, why they didn't secure the gun. It's a job they are trained to do, and they know the laws and procedures. Quit being a conspiracy theorist.


Ha, a less diplomatic post than mine, but still what I meant or wanted to say.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Anybody that thinks LEOs, especially on the water, just want to violate folks rights, needs to go see a doctor. It's a freakin job and if they could they would be off that day. Get over it and quit whining. Had these guys got shot on the boat before you, then the question would be, why they didn't secure the gun. It's a job they are trained to do, and they know the laws and procedures. Quit being a conspiracy theorist.


Amen


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

romadfishrman said:


> Seriously though, how many criminals are going to say "yes I have a weapon near/on me" when asked by authorities??


Say no and let them find it and see what happens.

They are not out on a mission to take your weapon. Geez.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Patriot said:


> I kinda wonder why recreational fishermen here in Pensacola feel the need to carry a firearm while fishing. Unless something has changed, there isn't any violence happening on our waterways. I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm. I just don't get why people think they need to carry everywhere just because they can, and then complain when a LEO inquires and temporarily ensures the weapon is controlled for their personal safety. They too have a constitutional right to be safe.
> 
> I have always been respectful to LEO. I am higher educated and make lots more money than them, but I also understand that a society needs boundaries and rules. Otherwise, we can all just start acting like the savages in our country and all over the world.
> 
> ...


" I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm." And so said the poor bastard that was carjacked after driving safely for the last 50 years. The states are a different place these days and your argument holds no water at all. This discussion has no relevance about drunk boaters or combat. If it's a safety stop, let it end at that, not a harassment stop to said operator.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Its better to be safe than sorry for them. they are going to do what they have to, to protect themselves even if that involves reloacting your gun. yall are making this a bigger deal then it has to bo.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Granted, the CG has a lot of different authorities ... you can't compare all of the legalities in a CG stop to a stop by the Highway Patrol, apples-to-apples.

Personally, I have a problem with them stopping private boaters for "safety" inspections with zero suspicion. (Yes, I know they can do it legally)

Commercial vessels, okay ... but private vessels, so long as they are not operating in a dangerous manner & they have no other suspicion of wrongdoing, the CG oughta just leave 'em alone & find something better to do. A lot of it's just harrassment and an unreasonable infringement on liberty, IMO.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I didn't read all the post's but the Coast Guard has the authority to do anything necessary.

They have more power than any other due to the Homeland Security Act.

The end..!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

MathGeek said:


> By your logic (failing to recognize the difference)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> No faulty analogy here, Mr. Math Geek,
> My guess is that you are not aware of the far reaching authorization and powers that the U.S.C.G. has as a result of falling under the umbrella of the Homeland Security Act.


----------



## diving catch (Jul 27, 2012)

*weapons*

first of all, being from Georgia, i didnt know i could carry my weapon on a boat in Florida. you cant in Ga. i have the permit, and will now carry on my boat in Destin, cause i can. it is for protection. if yu think for 1 second i would question the motive of the CG for asking about a gun on my boat, i am telling them where it is, and moving away from it. all the while telling them "thank you for your service". and meaning it. doubters need to watch about 2 episodes of "Cops" . they are there to protect us


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Granted, the CG has a lot of different authorities ... you can't compare all of the legalities in a CG stop to a stop by the Highway Patrol, apples-to-apples.
> 
> Personally, I have a problem with them stopping private boaters for "safety" inspections with zero suspicion. (Yes, I know they can do it legally)
> 
> Commercial vessels, okay ... but private vessels, so long as they are not operating in a dangerous manner & they have no other suspicion of wrongdoing, the CG oughta just leave 'em alone & find something better to do. A lot of it's just harrassment and an unreasonable infringement on liberty, IMO.


Maybe the reason for the safety checks and equipment requirements came about due to stupid people not having any.

But hey, lets stop doing safety checks and letting non-commercial boaters worry about that stuff on their own.

We should also ban LEO's from trying to interrupt someone that is wanting to shoot themselves dead.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Granted, the CG has a lot of different authorities ... you can't compare all of the legalities in a CG stop to a stop by the Highway Patrol, apples-to-apples.
> 
> Personally, I have a problem with them stopping private boaters for "safety" inspections with zero suspicion. (Yes, I know they can do it legally)
> 
> Commercial vessels, okay ... but private vessels, so long as they are not operating in a dangerous manner & they have no other suspicion of wrongdoing, the CG oughta just leave 'em alone & find something better to do. A lot of it's just harrassment and an unreasonable infringement on liberty, IMO.


Are you joking?

That is a serious question, by the way. Answer and I will respond in kind. I'm not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Soooooooo........

We have digressed from why does the CG board recreational vessels (which does have some merit unless they are doing something wrong), to gun rights to, ED meds., to LEO duties, (BTW, I hear 2 of the monitors are LEO), to a guy being boarded twice in 3 days by the CG,?? (How does that happen?)

the only time I was boarded by the CG was about 17 years ago entering Destin harbor.

The main inquisitor was young, and arrogant. It must have been a practice session for him. As he crawled thru my boat looking for whatever, (including finding my shotgun) he finally asked my permission to look in my ice chest!

I begged, him No, please don't, he asked whats in there, illegal fish? I said, it will disappoint you, please don't look ! He said, well i am and then he lifted the lid.....in the ice chest was a 15lb black snapper, that i had picked up on the way to Destin after i ran across a mark in the gulf on the way there.

Ha, that was that good eating, and you should have seen his face!!!!

The Captain driving the CG boat laughed and they left!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> " I fished over 50 years here in Florida and other locations and have never seen the need to carry a firearm." And so said the poor bastard that was carjacked after driving safely for the last 50 years. The states are a different place these days and your argument holds no water at all. This discussion has no relevance about drunk boaters or combat. If it's a safety stop, let it end at that, not a harassment stop to said operator.


I bet all your buds tell you how right you are all the time........

Read the whole thread before popping off jackass.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder what our thoughts would be if we had to send a SOS from the water (or other call for help) and saw a very Fast Red CG Boat coming as fast as it could with the help we needed on board. How many of us would welcome them on board. Just wondering-------BT


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bay Pirate said:


> Soooooooo........
> 
> We have digressed from why does the CG board recreational vessels (which does have some merit unless they are doing something wrong), to gun rights to, ED meds., to LEO duties, (BTW, I hear 2 of the monitors are LEO), to a guy being boarded twice in 3 days by the CG,?? (How does that happen?)
> 
> ...


If you are speaking to me about being boarded twice in three days. It was random and I have no problem with it. They are professionals doing their job. They were also extremely polite.

Maybe you will be boarded again soon, if you have a boat. It happens. When it does, they will ask you if you have a weapon on board after they politely ask for permission to board. Then they will check your safety equipment, as they should, because they will be the ones saving your life when your bilge pump fails or some jackass rams you and your crew at full speed.

And, of course this thread is full of gun rights and paranoia. It is what it is.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> I wonder what our thoughts would be if we had to send a SOS from the water (or other call for help) and saw a very Fast Red CG Boat coming as fast as it could with the help we needed on board. How many of us would welcome them on board. Just wondering-------BT


I hear u, but it does appear we are talking about inshore State controled waters here


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*I would imagine that they were running the serial number*

to see if the gun was stolen. SOP.

As for securing the gun, that's also SOP.

When I am approached in any vessel or vehicle and I am carrying a weapon I tell them first thing. I have NEVER gotten a ticket when I did that even though I have deserved several.

Hand over your paperwork and tell them "I have a weapon on board, it is loaded, there is a round in the chamber (if so) and I have a permit to carry. Would you like to secure the weapon?"

You'd be surprised how that helps the interaction.

Btw, they are working under new management with Homeland Security and the older coasties tell me they don't like it worth a damn.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> That is a serious question, by the way. Answer and I will respond in kind. I'm not sure what you are trying to say.


Not joking. I thought I was pretty clear.

Coast Guard should be there to guard against smuggling, piracy, unsafe operation of vessels, and to assist vessels in distress .... but to spend a lot of time on zero-suspicion random _boarding & inspections_ of small private craft that are not visibly operating in a manner unsafe to others is a waste & an unreasonable hassle for the citizenry, IMO. It's something you might expect somewhere like Cuba.

It's the policy thing I take issue with, not so much the law. (I know the law, btw.) Your opinion may differ and I understand you may like & want that kind of government. Each to his own.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Coast Guard should be there to guard against smuggling, piracy, unsafe operation of vessels, and to assist vessels in distress .... but to spend a lot of time on zero-suspicion random boarding & inspections of small private craft that are not visibly operating in a manner unsafe to others is a waste & an unreasonable hassle for the citizenry, IMO.


So smugglers don't look like us??


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Hmmmm, I could respond at length to that ... but gettin' too political for me. Not what I'm here for. 

Lemme just say that if the intent of stopping & boarding your boat is _really_ to look for bales of marijuana ... why don't they just drop the whole "safety inspection" line & say so?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

So now we are condoning random boat inspections for marijuana, while we are fishing for redfish n specks by the cg......we have lost our minds


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been boarded too. They ran the inflatable against my boat, my son was helping them keep it off, CG said to stay away from their boat. They checked everything except our prostates. Why were they stopping a few guys fishing & not some illegals ?
Gun on the boat ? why ? well, if fishing is slow you can wipe out a few pesky seagulls,,,


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> They checked everything except our prostates.


Is that where you keep your marijuana??? J/K


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Is that where you keep your marijuana??? J/K


yeah, plus any firearm I carry !! my .45 is a little tough !


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Is that where you keep your marijuana??? J/K


I have a question jon pinney....why would u say something like that, i simply dont understand


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> yeah, plus any firearm I carry !! my .45 is a little tough !


:thumbup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Without random checks, criminals have nothing to fear. So I guess they should stop only boats driving crazy, full of illegals and dope smugglers waving ak47s. What if its a black family, should we assume they are Somali pirates ? Seriously?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> :thumbup:


Some people, huh Capt?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Some people, huh Capt?


Hey its suppose to rain tomorrow...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I think pretty bad


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Without random checks, criminals have nothing to fear. So I guess they should stop only boats driving crazy, full of illegals and dope smugglers waving ak47s. What if its a black family, should we assume they are Somali pirates ? Seriously?


I agree, i also think we should stop every other car at a red lite and inspect them.

Lets forget about the law, reasonable cause or the rights of our citizens.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Last I checked its 100% for the next couple of days...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay Pirate said:


> I agree, i also think we should stop every other car at a red lite and inspect them.
> 
> Lets forget about the law, reasonable cause or the rights of our citizens.


Yeah let's support a crybaby criminal society. If we can't beat em, join em!:thumbup:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Now back to the weather!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Yeah let's support a crybaby criminal society. If we can't beat em, join em!:thumbup:


So u think reasonable cause, citizens rights, and the judicial process is bullshit?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatcha think this warm winter is going to do to the cobia season?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure. I think there will be an earlier migration but its gonna be a scorching humid hunt!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

If the pier guys put in their time I bet they get one before february is over...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Might catch one slipping.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Its way past my bedtime...maybe I'll find a fad with a wad in my sleep tonight


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Yeah let's support a crybaby criminal society. If we can't beat em, join em!:thumbup:



Never been stopped by either agency, just playing devils advocate here... but why isn't it done this way for vehicles as well? Just using the reason of a safety check. There's the vehicle inspection/DUI checkpoints. But you can't pull a car over for a "safety inspection" like you can boats.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Im tired as well, but tomorrow i am going to call Chief Brand in Milton and request we ignore reasonable cause, and just randomly stop vehicles in Milton


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Trophy05 said:


> Never been stopped by either agency, just playing devils advocate here... but why isn't it done this way for vehicles as well? Just using the reason of a safety check. There's the vehicle inspection/DUI checkpoints. But you can't pull a car over for a "safety inspection" like you can boats.


Waterways are governed differently. You are not required to have a drivers license or insurance on the water. Not quite the same but I do see your point to some extent. Vehicles aren't required to have some specific safety items that boats do. Apples to oranges in comparison.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> How is taking your gun during a stop treating you like a criminal? What's a criminal look like anyways? Guess they should have known by just your good looks you weren't a killer? :thumbup:


Good post, I agree!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Trophy05 said:


> Never been stopped by either agency, just playing devils advocate here... but why isn't it done this way for vehicles as well? Just using the reason of a safety check. There's the vehicle inspection/DUI checkpoints. But you can't pull a car over for a "safety inspection" like you can boats.


I am thinking that maybe one reason for safety stops on the water is "okay" is an expense mitigation thing.
For the rescue crews that would be called out because basic safety equipment was not onboard.
Land vehicles can be "rescued" at much less expense and much better response times.
Your not likely going to drown in an accident on land, etc.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I am thinking that maybe one reason for safety stops on the water is "okay" is an expense mitigation thing.
> For the rescue crews that would be called out because basic safety equipment was not onboard.
> Land vehicles can be "rescued" at much less expense and much better response times.
> Your not likely going to drown in an accident on land, etc.


Good point.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> LOVE it when someone acts like they know what they are talking about when they have no clue!!! I will let you figure out where that makes no sense :thumbsup:



I believe that he is the same guy who was insulting other posters who affirmed that there are snapper and grouper in the Bay. Something about Stretch lures, too.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Not joking. I thought I was pretty clear.
> 
> Coast Guard should be there to guard against smuggling, piracy, unsafe operation of vessels, and to assist vessels in distress .... but to spend a lot of time on zero-suspicion random _boarding & inspections_ of small private craft that are not visibly operating in a manner unsafe to others is a waste & an unreasonable hassle for the citizenry, IMO. It's something you might expect somewhere like Cuba.
> 
> It's the policy thing I take issue with, not so much the law. (I know the law, btw.) Your opinion may differ and I understand you may like & want that kind of government. Each to his own.


OK, what do you think that they are doing when they board your small fishing vessel (if you actually own one)? If you are a drug or weapons smuggler, would you drive a big boat that said "DRUG DEALER" on it?

What is unreasonable about a safety check? It takes five minutes. They also, like the FWC, will check for illegal fish. Is that wrong?


----------

